# Salt Fork



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Havent been to salt fork in a few years.. Anyone catching saugeye?..seems like its a tough pick about anywhere right now


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

it has been tough! just got home from clendening with the big skunk! I need help finding the eye's! any info would be awesome!


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Last Sunday went to Seneca for bass and boated 19" saugeye flipping docks, Texas rigged craw bait.


----------



## MrSaugeye (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't be that hard. Our Grandson caught a 22 in yesterday. Might have him fish with me at the BWC tournament on Aug. 10 at Saltfork 7-3 .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds like you need to use bottom bouncers and spinners with leaches fellas.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for your generous and helpful information miss saugeye


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ur hijacking this thread posting your tournament information.. post it in the tournament discussions please


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the info ducky!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

MrSaugeye said:


> Can't be that hard. Our Grandson caught a 22 in yesterday. Might have him fish with me at the BWC tournament on Aug. 10 at Saltfork 7-3 .


Thanks for the info. And i dont see how adding some info to help others is hijacking. It was steel on Saugeye and the lake. Some guys cant get over them selfs.


----------

